# Dubstep - my other hobby.



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

So I have been producing / experimenting with music production over the last year. Ever since I found _FL studio._ I have no previous music experience. I just spent a load of time on the internet finding tutorials, and reading.

A genre I LOVE is dubstep. Its somewhat of a newer genre in the electronic music scene.
To describe it? Well, its hard hitting basslines, a great 2 step drum beat, and nice melodic synths. BUT, it can cover many different styles.

Here is how *Wikipedia *describes it:

_"Dubstep (/ˈdʌbstɛp/) is a genre of electronic dance music that originated in south London, England. Its overall sound has been described as "tightly coiled productions with overwhelming bass lines and reverberant drum patterns, clipped samples, and occasional vocals""_

Anyways.

If youve heard of the genre, AWESOME!, If you havent, then check it out!

Talk about any artists you know in the genre. And talk about what you think of the genre.

_Heres one of my tracks:_

Supreme (WIP) by Sanctum 38 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

See my signature for the full page of uploads. Keep in mind majority of the uploads are samples. I am on a record label, and try not to put up full songs unless they are released.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love tearing down my walls with DUBSTEP!!!! And u have good taste in composing them too!

I listen to dubstep while i'm fishing too! hahaha


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well your work certainly sounds unique 

I always have dubstep playing in my room with the bass on blast. Didn't know there are dubstep fans on this forum. Ever heard of ukfdubstep? or klaypex/mtedendubstep/flux pavilion, ha there's too many to list.

Here's my favourites one


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check this beast out


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Check this beast out
> PUMPED UP KICKS|DUBSTEP - YouTube


Good dancer and an awesome song 

Reminds me of the les twins


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

YOOO thats awesome. I didnt think I would get any bites either!

Hell yeah I know UKFdubstep, and of course Ive seen that dubstep dancer. Wicked moves. 

I could list so many dubstep artists its unreal.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

er201 said:


> Well your work certainly sounds unique
> 
> I always have dubstep playing in my room with the bass on blast. Didn't know there are dubstep fans on this forum. Ever heard of ukfdubstep? or klaypex/mtedendubstep/flux pavilion, ha there's too many to list.
> 
> Here's my favourites one


Ahh Mt Eden. I use Mt Eden for my mellow moods. Or when I am going to sleep.

Some of my favourite artists:

Datsik (first dubstep artist I ever heard)
Excision
Zomboy
Chase & Status
Distance
Caspa
Gemini
16 Bit
Nero
Zeds Dead
Bar 9
Liquid Stranger
Emalkay
Genetix
and so many more!

My favourite mellow dubstep song atm.





My favourite upbeat/crazy dubstep song atm.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Probably thee best song production wise:

Cyberoptics - Plasma Cutter by Cyberoptics on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I cant believe I forgot about this


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ronald Jenkees - Disorganized Fun - YouTube


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice! 

DZ - "Break It Down" - YouTube


----------

